# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  افضـــــــــــــل واقـــــي شـــمــــس لاطــفـــــــال الـمــــــــــــــــدارس

## يمنات

تعرفين يا الغاليات مخاطر الشمس على صحة اطفالنا 
 و على بشرتهم ايضاً و مظهرهم 
 كما حذرت الكثير من الدراسات
 و مع حر الصيف و عدم التزام اولادنا بالجلوس في الاماكن المظلله اثناء تناول الطعام في ساحة المدرسه 
 او حتى اثناء اللعب 



 حبيت اخذ رائيكم شو افضل واقي شمس مجربينه لعيالكم 


 يا ريت كل واحده تقول لنا رائيها في الواقي الي تستخدمه او جربته 
 ابي واقي يكون ضد الماي و تعرفو ان هذه الايام مع الحر بيعرقو الاطفال والغبار 
 فما اريد هذا الواقي يكون طبقه و يلزق فيه العرق و الغبار 
 ابي واقي يتناسب مع جونا 
 فديتكن  :Smile: 

 و جزاكن الله الف خير 

 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## يمنات

كريمات الحماية من الشمس تقي الأطفال من سرطان الجلد 

بالنظر لارتفاع معدلات الإصابة بسرطان الجلد، ينبغي على الآباء دهن أجسام أطفالهم بكريمات الحماية من الشمس يومياً.وعن أهم تدابير الحماية من الشمس يقول البروفيسور إيغرت شتوكفليت، مدير المؤسسة الأوروبية لسرطان الجلد بالعاصمة الألمانية برلين "
الظل والملابس واستعمال الكريمات، بنفس هذا الترتيب
وينصح الخبراء باستعمال منتجات الكريمات التي يكون مُعامل الحماية من الشمس الخاص بها عالياً جداً، ويُفضل أن تبلغ قيمة هذا المُعامل 50+.
وأوضح البروفيسور كريستيان سوربر، الأستاذ بجامعة بازل السويسرية، أهمية هذا المُعامل قائلاً : إنه يوفر حقاً حماية مضاعفة من الفوتونات التي تتغلل إلى طبقات الجلد العميقة مقارنة بالمُعامل
ويؤكد سوربر أن هذا الأمر يُعد هاماً للغاية، لأن الكثيرين ما زالوا يميلون إلى تمديد فترة بقائهم تحت أشعة الشمس مع استعمالهم لكريمات ذات مُعامل عال للحماية من الشمس يتراوح ما بين 25 إلى 30، توهماً منهم بأنهم في أمان.
كما يتعين على الكثيرين أن يوزعوا الكريمات على بشرتهم بكمية أكبر؛ حيث أظهرت دراسة حديثة أجراها المستشفى الجامعي"شاريتيه" ببرلين أن غالبية المستخدمين لا يضعون سوى ربع كمية الكريم الضرورية والبالغة 2 ميلليغرام لكل سنتيمتر مربع من أجل حماية بشرتهم من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الطويلة (UVA) والأشعة فوق البنفسجية المتوسطة (UVB).
ويغفل الأشخاص الذين يستجمون تحت أشعة الشمس في وضع طبقة كافية من الكريم حول الأذن وعلى ظهر القدم بصفة خاصة.

الوكالة الألمانية ( د ب أ)

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

حبيبتي انا عالجت بشرتيه ف عياده برع البلاد 
و ع كلامه واقي الشمس لجونا هب زين ونحن بشرتنا فيها سمره
و حمايتها طبيعيه من الله ( سبحان الله ) .. عكس الاجانب او اصحاب البشره الصفراء
الشمس ضاره و وبعض الكريمات ثبت انه لها اثر بعيد المدى عالبشره من جيه الاجانب
امراضهم الجلديه اكثر عنا ( الحمدالله ع نعمه الصحه ) ..

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي 


**
*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## أم أريج

ررررررررفع

----------


## أم كنه

اختي انا احيد خذت واقي من كلارينس خاص للاطفال مقاوم للماي 

بس يوم سالت دكتورة جلدية نصحت مااستخدمة كله مواد كيماوية وفضلت واقعي سبمييد ..

بس نحن عيالنا ماعتقد يتمون فالمدرسة ساعات طويلة تحت الشمس فاحسن الشمس للاعضامهم شوي يحتاجونها 

بس فوقت مناسب

----------


## يمنات

> حبيبتي انا عالجت بشرتيه ف عياده برع البلاد 
> و ع كلامه واقي الشمس لجونا هب زين ونحن بشرتنا فيها سمره
> و حمايتها طبيعيه من الله ( سبحان الله ) .. عكس الاجانب او اصحاب البشره الصفراء
> الشمس ضاره و وبعض الكريمات ثبت انه لها اثر بعيد المدى عالبشره من جيه الاجانب
> امراضهم الجلديه اكثر عنا ( الحمدالله ع نعمه الصحه ) ..


مشكورة اختي على النصيحه الغاليه 
بارك الله فيج



> *
> ربي يوفقج أختي 
> 
> 
> **
> *
> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*


هلا بالغاليه 
و يوفقج 




> ررررررررفع


رفع الله قدرج 



> اختي انا احيد خذت واقي من كلارينس خاص للاطفال مقاوم للماي 
> 
> بس يوم سالت دكتورة جلدية نصحت مااستخدمة كله مواد كيماوية وفضلت واقعي سبمييد ..
> 
> بس نحن عيالنا ماعتقد يتمون فالمدرسة ساعات طويلة تحت الشمس فاحسن الشمس للاعضامهم شوي يحتاجونها 
> 
> بس فوقت مناسب


هلا اختي مشكورة على النصيحه الغاليه 
بارك الله فيج 
الحين الحمد لله هونت ما ابي 
في بداية العام 
كان قلبي يا اكلني على عيالي لما يرجعو من المدرسه و علامات التعب و الاسمرار عليهم 
الحين تعودنا و حسيته طبيعي  :Smile: 






ربي يسعدكن خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

زين حصلت وحدة تفكر مثلي
انا احاتي عيالي وعن السمار واي يوم اشوف بشرتهم تغيرت اتضايق وايد
لآنهم بيضين فديتهم يوصولون البيت خدودهم حمر 
اروح البحر يوم اشوف الجو صار يوم شوي..
انا اخذ واقي الشمس نيفيا لليهال زين صراحة..من يدشون البيت سيدة اسبحهم ما اتحمل اشوف لونهم تغير وخاصة على عيد
الشمس زينة بس مب تحرقهم عاد

----------


## دبي

زين انج هونتي ان شاءالله ماعليهم شر نحن يوم كنا صغار طول النهار ندور ونلعب في الشمس الحمدلله مافينا إلا العافيه

----------


## عيالي و بس

للرفع

----------

